# work in auckland central



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my work visa  

But need a place to live in auckland city central.. 

And website i could find a bedspace to rent.

Many thanks


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

There you are my friend. You should find a few decent rentals on TradeMe.
Trade Me Property - New Zealand real estate. rentals, houses for sale & more

Good luck in NZ!


----------

